# Rubix Cube as torture device



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2009)

source: http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Rubix_cube
one word slightly changed for relevancy



The Rubix Cube is a popular torture device, most notably used by the Germans during World War II. The tortureer will give a scrambled one to a prisoner, and tell them that they can go free once the cube is solved. Prisoners have been known to drive themselves insane trying to finish the "impossibly simple" puzzle.

Also, if your prisoner happens to be really smart, you can guarantee that he'll never solve the cube by painting one of the blue squares red, and one of the red squares blue. Presto! An unsolvable Rubix's cube!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 23, 2009)

thats crazy, and a good idea...


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 23, 2009)

What's the word changed for relevancy?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> What's the word changed for relevancy?



actually one word removed, the word Also


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 23, 2009)

There was a Rubik's Cube during World War II?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Brilliant


----------



## MaO (Mar 23, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> There was a Rubik's Cube during World War II?



That's what I thought.
Wasn't it invented in 1974?


----------



## Crossed (Mar 23, 2009)

This thread wins.
I guess most of you know why.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 23, 2009)

lol it's clearly made by ignorant people, but it is funny as well. I really liked the caption on the picture; "Helping you accept failure." Rofl Also the Other uses for this cube of futility. thanks for posting lol


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 23, 2009)

> Common Solutions
> 
> Solving a Rubik's Cube.There are several known solutions to the Rubik's cube. Here is a list of several:
> 
> ...





> Other uses for this Cube of Futility
> Other suggested uses are as varied as:
> 
> 
> ...



can't...stop...laughing...


----------



## dChan (Mar 23, 2009)

Ha, Uncyclopedia is a pretty cool place, especially when you find articles that are cleverly written. I saw this a few months ago and could not stop laughing at the article about, "the Communist plastic cube-like toy that captivated a generation."


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 23, 2009)

There actually was a real article a while back about a Guantanamo Bay inmate who spent most of his time trying to solve a Rubik's Cube they gave him. I think in the end he got it.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> There actually was a real article a while back about a Guantanamo Bay inmate who spent most of his time trying to solve a Rubik's Cube they gave him. I think in the end he got it.


I think it was something like 6 days


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Rofl:

A drug
...
A drug
...
Not a drug
...
Still a drug
...
Zeus' thunderspear
...


That's some brilliant stuff hahahahaa


Edit: This is the best website EVER....


----------



## coolmission (Mar 24, 2009)

If you haven't spent 13 hours on Uncyclopedia, you haven't been living your life to the fullest.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 24, 2009)

> The actual current world record for speed solving is held by Erik Akkersdijk with a time of 7.08 seconds who, incidentally, also holds the record for highest number of years gone without companionship.


Now that's just cruel.


----------

